# Allgemeine Frage zum schneiden von Bildern..



## Vaio82 (12. August 2003)

Hallo zusammen ...

da ich jetzt nun wieder mit dem Design anfangen möchte, wollte ich eine kurze Frage stellen. Früher hatte ich immer das Problem, dass mir einzelne Pixel fehlten, als ich die geschnittenen "Designstücke" zusammensetzen wollte. 

Gibt es mittlerweile Programme, die das "professionell" machen? - PS6 ausgenommen, da der Code einfach schlecht war *g* -

Schönen Gruß
Claus


----------



## Mark (16. August 2003)

Hi!

Ist Deine Frage bzgl. *WEB*-Design? Oder was willst Du zerschnipseln? ;-)
Ich gehe einfach mal davon aus, da Du von "schlechtem Code" schreibst:
Ja, es gibt DAS Tool zur Erstellung von Slices, außer Photoshop6: ImageReady vom PS7 ;-)
Und ich weiß nicht, was an dem Code sooo "schlecht" sein soll: ein Table halt, den man - wenn man will - schnell mit'm Texteditor nachbearbeitet...

Noch gutes Geschnipsel ;-)


----------



## Vaio82 (18. August 2003)

Hallo  

Ich kenne es noch von PS6, da hat er immer 1x1px überall reingesteckt, die man dann mühsam selektieren musste  also PS7 sagst du ... werd mcih mal drum kümmern


----------



## Mark (18. August 2003)

Hi!

Ich hoffe Du meinst mit "1x1-Pixel" nicht die blank.gif's. Die gibt's nämlich auch beim siebener; machen aber bei einigen Tables zur Formatierung durchaus Sinn!


----------



## Vaio82 (18. August 2003)

doch, die meine ich (transparente Gifs) Ich setze Sie auch gelegentlich ein, wenn ich Grafiken als Bachground setze, damit Browser wie der Mozi die Grafiken dann auch anzeigen  

Ich habs früher ein Mal mit PS6 gemacht und hatte im Quellcode ein Gerüst, welches mit 15 1x1 Pixeln eingeleitet wurde. Das sah einfach übel aus. Dann muss man eben mit der Hand Verbesserungen machen. Jedoch suche ich nach einem Toll, welches das sofort professionell macht 

P.S.: Bin eben faul *grinst*


----------

